# Not sure what kind she is, Sativa hybrid or trash weed?



## NEVERLEARN (Jul 13, 2015)

Started these two from some bagseed that l was saving out of 5 these 2 are girls anyway lm not sure what kind they are? They look Sativa dom but wanted to know if they have potential for some tasty smoke? They don't smell real strong 

View attachment IMG_20150710_024653.jpg


View attachment IMG_20150708_174955.jpg


View attachment IMG_20150708_175005.jpg


----------



## Dman1234 (Jul 13, 2015)

No one is going to identify a plant on site, grow it out and see what you get, but be on the look out for nanners, bag seed is always a gamble.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 13, 2015)

There is no way to tell.  They do look Sativa, but other than that anything anyone might tell you is just a guess.

They could have selfed.  If so, then you will need to watch out for her hermying.  If she was pollinated by some stray ditch weed pollen, it will probably not be strong.  That is part of the problem with bagseed.  You only know 1/2 the genetics.  Without knowing where the pollen came from that made the seeds, it is impossible to have any idea how it will turn out.

They do not smell very strong because they are still small and have not even started flowering.  These will probably not be ready until October sometime.


----------



## Dr. Robertsozki (Jul 13, 2015)

only one way to find out.   make some clone flower one or two if u like it keep it!  they look good!


----------



## NEVERLEARN (Jul 15, 2015)

Thank you guys for the info,  might as well finish them right,  hope it's some good smoke ,will keep you guys informed again thanks


----------



## longtimegrower (Sep 6, 2016)

I grew bag seed for years before the Internet some years I was would have fifty to sixty plants I only ever got hymorphidite please plants twice one was mostly male the other was mostly female but the mostly female with as some really good smoke. It was like speed I would work my a$$ off on it. Point is grown stress free can be banner free . But u never no what you will get.


----------

